
Ask HN: Best books about VC's and fundraising - JamesAdir
I&#x27;m looking for more &quot;hands-on&quot; books that explains the the terms needed to start understanding this world. Thx!
======
slap_shot
Venture Deals by Brad Feld and Jason Mendelson is required reading before
fundraising.

[https://www.amazon.com/Venture-Deals-Smarter-Lawyer-
Capitali...](https://www.amazon.com/Venture-Deals-Smarter-Lawyer-Capitalist-
ebook/dp/B01M3UIVW3/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1531916192&sr=8-1&keywords=venture+deal)

~~~
JamesAdir
Thx!

